# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  ≈ الوردة الأردنية على كرسي الإعترآف •♥ ‏

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ڪْأجؤآء زرٍقآء متِمؤجة ..


عّرٍفنآهآ قلِبآ نقيًآ يًنبض فيً آرٍجآء حصنّنآ آلِفسّيًح ..


كانت الوردة التي تنثر عطرهآ بين صفحات هذآ المتصفح ،، 


تبقى لها بصمه في المنتدى ،، تعشق الحوار والنقاش لهذآآ كان لها بصمه واضحه في هذا القسم ،،


لقائنآ اليوم يتجدد مع ،،



الوردة الأردنية 

. . . 



لنعرفهآآ سويآ هنّا في هذا الموضوع ،،

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساؤكـ سعيد ،، 
في البداية لنتعرف عليكـِ من خلال هذه المعلومات . .

- اسمك ؟

- ع ـمرك ؟ 

- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟

- ع ـملك ؟

- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟

- هوايآتك ؟ 

- سلبيآتك ؟

- ايجابيآتك؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

أهلا وسهلا فيكِ " الوردة الأردنية " 
منورة الكرسي 

|| مفضلات ||
ماهو لونك المفضل ؟
ما هو كتابكِ المفضل ؟
ما هو الشهر المفضل ؟ 
ما هو اليوم المفضل ؟
ماهو التاريخ المفضل ؟ 
ما هو مكانكِ المفضل ؟ 
ما هو رقمكِ المفضل ؟ 
ما هو الفصل المفضل ؟ 
ما هي دولتكِ المفضلة ؟
ما هي المدينة الأردنية المفضلة ؟ 
ما هو المشروب المفضل ؟
ما هي أكلتكِ المفضلة ؟
ما هي اللعبة المفضلة لديكِ ؟
من هو فنانكِ ... ممثل ... مطرب ... المفضل ؟

-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 
-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟
-ماالذي يحزنك ..!!  يغيظك ..!!!  يفرحك ...!!!

لي عودة عاجلة إن شاء الله

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مساؤكـ سعيد ،، 

مساء النور ، وشكرا على الاستضافة 

في البداية لنتعرف عليكـِ من خلال هذه المعلومات . .

- اسمك ؟

الوردة الاردنية

- ع ـمرك ؟

24 سنة 

- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟

بكالوريوس نظم معلومات ادارية 

- ع ـملك ؟

كنت اعمل في مدرسة عالاضافي لمدة سنة وهلا بستنى بالتعيين 

- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟

عزباء

- هوايآتك ؟ 

المطالعة ، القراءة ، كتابة الشعر

- سلبيآتك ؟

طيبة القلب ، الحساسية الزائدة

- ايجابيآتك؟

الايمان ، الصبر ، الكتمان 
اما ما بحب امدح حالي فكل مادح نفسه كذاب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أهلا وسهلا فيكِ " الوردة الأردنية " 
منورة الكرسي 
اهلا وسهلا فيكي حبيبتي 
هاد نورك اختي 


|| مفضلات ||
ماهو لونك المفضل ؟


الاسود 

ما هو كتابكِ المفضل ؟

البداية والنهاية لابن كثير 

ما هو الشهر المفضل ؟ 


9

ما هو اليوم المفضل ؟


الخميس 

ماهو التاريخ المفضل ؟ 

26/9/1988

ما هو مكانكِ المفضل ؟ 


غرفتي التي هي مكب لاسراري ووحدتي 


ما هو رقمكِ المفضل ؟ 


2

ما هو الفصل المفضل ؟ 


الشتاء 

ما هي دولتكِ المفضلة ؟


الاردن بلدي ووطني الحبيب 


ما هي المدينة الأردنية المفضلة ؟ 


اربد 

ما هو المشروب المفضل ؟


عصير الجوافة 


ما هي أكلتكِ المفضلة ؟

ورق العنب 


ما هي اللعبة المفضلة لديكِ ؟

لايوجد صراحة 


من هو فنانكِ ... ممثل ... مطرب ... المفضل ؟

ممثل قصي خولي ، مطرب هاني شاكر 


-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 

الوالدة الله يخليها الي 


-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟


ما جمل ان تكون غائبا حاضرا على ان تكون حاضرا غائبا 


-ماالذي يحزنك ..!! يغيظك ..!!! يفرحك ...!!!


الحزن :الخيانة 
الغيظ : الكذب 
الفرح : اشوف امي وابوي سعيدين 


لي عودة عاجلة إن شاء الله

اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعطيكِ العافية غلبناكِ ارتاحي و تفضلي احلى قهوه ..

 بالمناسبه كيف قهوتك ؟؟

اذا اعطيتك ساعة مع من تتمنى ان تقضيها؟
هل يحق للرجل ضرب المرأة لاي سبب كان؟
هل تفضل الزواج بحب ام بدون حب؟
بيت شعر ولمن تُهديه ؟
ما أسعد لحظة في حياتك ؟
باقة ورد ، باقة شوك... لمن تهدينها ... !!!
شخصيه مهمه في المجتمع تتمنين اتقابلينها ...!!!
متى تجلسين لوحدك ..؟؟؟
لو كنت شمعة لمن ستحترقين ؟؟؟ 

 ماذا يمثل لك هذا المنتدى؟؟؟
ما اهم انتقاداتك على اقسام المنتدى ؟
ما هي انتقاداتك على المشرفين ، الاعضاء ؟
لو طلبنا تغيري اسمك شو رح تختاري ؟؟ 
ولو حكولك غيري اسم حد من الاعضاء اسم مين رح تغيري وليه ولشو رح تغيريه ؟؟؟ 
ردودك على المواضيع .. مناقشة أم مجرد شكر ؟
اعطي صفه سلبيه واخرى ايجابيه لخمسه اعضاء من اختيارك؟


خدي وقتك بس تجاوبيهم برجعلك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بالمناسبه كيف قهوتك ؟؟
والله يا دموع اجت بوقتها انا بشربها وسط 

اذا اعطيتك ساعة مع من تتمنى ان تقضيها؟
مع شخص قريب لقلبي جدا 

هل يحق للرجل ضرب المرأة لاي سبب كان؟
لا ولا لاي سبب من الاسباب 
هل تفضل الزواج بحب ام بدون حب؟
بحب
بيت شعر ولمن تُهديه ؟
ان كان ذبحي في عيونك نصيبي
أموت لعيونك ولا أحسب حساب
له هو 
ما أسعد لحظة في حياتك ؟
عندما ارى امي سعيدة 
باقة ورد ، باقة شوك... لمن تهدينها ... !!!
باقة ورد اهديها للشخص الذي اعاد لي الامل 
باقة شوك ليس لاحد 
شخصيه مهمه في المجتمع تتمنين اتقابلينها ...!!!
لا يوجد 
متى تجلسين لوحدك ..؟؟؟
في معظم الاوقات لكن الغالب عندما اكون حزينة 
لو كنت شمعة لمن ستحترقين ؟؟؟ 
لاشخاص كثير واولهم امي 
ماذا يمثل لك هذا المنتدى؟؟؟
بيتي وملاذي التاني 
ما اهم انتقاداتك على اقسام المنتدى ؟
انه باخر فترة صارت مواضيعه جامدة 
ما هي انتقاداتك على المشرفين ، الاعضاء ؟
انهم مقصرين بحق المنتدى 
لو طلبنا تغيري اسمك شو رح تختاري ؟؟ 
سنبلة الربيع 
ولو حكولك غيري اسم حد من الاعضاء اسم مين رح تغيري وليه ولشو رح تغيريه ؟؟؟ 
لايوجد 
ردودك على المواضيع .. مناقشة أم مجرد شكر ؟
في بعض المواضيع شكر ولكن الغالبية مناقشة 

اعطي صفه سلبيه واخرى ايجابيه لخمسه اعضاء من اختيارك؟
احتفظ بالاجابة لنفسي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (68): 
صباح الخير ،، 

اسئلتي ستكون بسيطه نوعآآ ما ..

سبب تسجيلكـ في المنتدى ومن اين تعرفتي عليه .؟؟ 

سبب اختياركـ لـ لقبكـ .؟؟

لماذا قلتِ ان 



> ما هي انتقاداتك على المشرفين ، الاعضاء ؟
> انهم مقصرين بحق المنتدى



. . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

صباح الخير ،، 

صباح الورد والفل 

اسئلتي ستكون بسيطه نوعآآ ما ..
تفضلي وعادي اسالي الي بدك اياه 
سبب تسجيلكـ في المنتدى ومن اين تعرفتي عليه .؟؟ 
صراحة تعرفت عليه من مها كنا زميلات بكلية الحصن وكانت تحكي عن المنتدى مرة قدامي فاخذني الفضول ادخله واكون عضوة فيه 
سبب اختياركـ لـ لقبكـ .؟؟
بحب الاردن وكمان بسبب هدوء هو الذي طلب مني اغيره من الوردة الجريحة لاي اسم تاني  
لماذا قلتِ ان 
ما هي انتقاداتك على المشرفين ، الاعضاء ؟
انهم مقصرين بحق المنتدى
لانكم ما بتدخلوا عليه بالفترة الاخيرة متل اول

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلآآ فيكـِ يا زميله مها 

سؤال ..
اكيد فيصلاوية 
لكن انتِ 
برشلونية ولا مدريدية  .؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلآآ فيكـِ يا زميله مها 


اهلين فيكي حبيبتي 

سؤال ..
اكيد فيصلاوية 

اكيد 
لكن انتِ 
برشلونية ولا مدريدية .؟؟

ولا وحدة صراحة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مارح غلبك اليوم هدول بكره بتتسلي فيهم 
عاده تفعلينها وتتمنى ان تتركيها ؟
غمضي عيونك دقيقه لو سمحتي .. شو خطر ببالك وانتِ مغمضه عيونك ؟
منظر بتحبي تشوفيه ؟ يعني بقصد البحر او النجوم او القمر..الخ؟
متى تتمردي على ذاتك؟
كلمة تتمني لو تستطيعين سحبها

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مارح غلبك اليوم هدول بكره بتتسلي فيهم 

لا عادي هياتني صاحية 

عاده تفعلينها وتتمنى ان تتركيها ؟

الاعتذار بجميع الحالات 

غمضي عيونك دقيقه لو سمحتي .. شو خطر ببالك وانتِ مغمضه عيونك ؟

خطر ببالي رهوفة اذا كانت صاحية او نايمة لاني ما بوستها بوسة النوم 


منظر بتحبي تشوفيه ؟ يعني بقصد البحر او النجوم او القمر..الخ؟


البحر انا بعشق البحر 


متى تتمردي على ذاتك؟

عندما يجرحني ويستغلني احدهم 


كلمة تتمني لو تستطيعين سحبها 


كلمة اسفة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منورة كرسي وردة 


سؤال شو أكثر إشي بخطر ببالك حاليا ؟ 

هالحب جنون شو رأيك بهالشي ؟ 

لو الزمان يرجع خطوة للورا شو بتحبي اتغيير اشي بحياتك ؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

منورة كرسي وردة 


هاد نورك تحية 

سؤال شو أكثر إشي بخطر ببالك حاليا ؟ 

في شغلة مشغلة بالي من مبارح بفكر فيها وما بقدر احكي شو هي 

هالحب جنون شو رأيك بهالشي ؟ 


هو جنون بس للي بعرف يصونه ويقدره ويعرف يتعامل معه 

لو الزمان يرجع خطوة للورا شو بتحبي اتغيير اشي بحياتك ؟

بغير بحياتي شغلة وحدة حتى لا ينجرح قلبي بس

----------


## shams spring

*اهلا بك ~.~الوردة الاردنية ~.~ 
كيف الكرسي معك ؟؟؟ 
اسئلتي لكِ
.
.
.

ما هي طموحاتك ؟

عند من تستامنين اسرارك؟

لمن يمكن ان تقولي الكلمات التالية ؟

انت اعز الناس .........
لن انساك ...........
اشتقت اليك ..........
ليتني لم اعرفك ..........*

ان شاء الله لي رجعة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير ،، 
كيفكـ .؟؟ 


برأيكـ ..
هل يتحول الحب الى صداقه .؟




رأيكـ بمن ..
 تخون زوجها من اجل عشيقها .؟ 
 يخون زوجته من اجل عشيقته .؟






هل .. 
انتِ ممن يفضلون القراءه .؟!
انتِ عاشقه للصمت في معظم الحالات.؟!
انتِ مدمنه للمنتدى.؟!





كلمة لـ .. 
المنتدى 
حسان القضاة 
معاذ ملحم 
دموع الغصون 
تحية عسكرية
محمد العزام 





رأيكـ بـ .. 
الحب 
الخيانة
الامل 
الحياة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا بك ~.~الوردة الاردنية ~.~ 

اهلين فيك شموسة 

كيف الكرسي معك ؟؟؟
 

كويس الحمدلله 

اسئلتي لكِ
.
.
.

ما هي طموحاتك ؟

 التميز برسالة الماستر انشالله وان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بي 
الحصول على وظيفة تناسب ما عندي 

عند من تستامنين اسرارك؟


عند شخص واحد وهي خالتي ونفسي فقط 

لمن يمكن ان تقولي الكلمات التالية ؟

انت اعز الناس .........  

امي

لن انساك ...........

لااحد 
اشتقت اليك ..........

اخوي اشرف الله يرجعه بالسلامة 

ليتني لم اعرفك ..........


شخص ولكنه توفى الله يرحمه 

ان شاء الله لي رجعة

اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي الوردة بكرسي الاعتراف 


متى اخر دمعة نزلت منك 

ما هي اكثر الاحلام التي تزعجك 

ماهو المبدا الذي تمشي عليه في حياتك 

ايهما تفضلي السكوت ام التكلم ....

هل تحتاجين لاثبات نفسك امام الناس الى الكثير من المجهود والتعب ....

ماهي الطريقة التي تتبعينها عند الخروج من حزنك 

هل لديكي معتقدات تخالف باقي البشر ...

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مساء الخير ،، 
كيفكـ .؟؟ 

مساء النور او بالاحرى صباح الخير 
الحمدلله منيحة 


برأيكـ ..
هل يتحول الحب الى صداقه .؟
 لا طبعا لا 
لانه اذا تحول الى صداقة يصبح هناك استغلال وتجريح للطرفين 



رأيكـ بمن ..
تخون زوجها من اجل عشيقها .؟ 
انسانة تفقد الحياء ولا تستحق ان تكون زوجة او حتى ام ولا تستحق الاحترام 
يخون زوجته من اجل عشيقته .؟
نفس الشيء ونفس الكلام عن المراة 






هل .. 
انتِ ممن يفضلون القراءه .؟!
كثيرا 
انتِ عاشقه للصمت في معظم الحالات.؟!
فيها كلها لاني احيانا اوصل كلامي عن طريق صمتي 
انتِ مدمنه للمنتدى.؟!
بشكل مو طبيعي 




كلمة لـ .. 
المنتدى 
انت بيتي وملاذي التاني والمكان الذي تكون فيه الوردة الاردنية بكل مصداقيتها 
حسان القضاة 
شغلك وتعبك عالمنتدى ماراح هدر الشغل كتير حلو وبجنن 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية لتعبك على رقي منتدى الحصن 
معاذ ملحم 
نشمي المنتدى وحباب ومنتمي للوطن متميز بارائه ومواضيعه 
دموع الغصون 
اختي التالتة بحبها وبحترمها وبستشيرها بكل شيء بحتاجه 
تحية عسكرية
حباب وطيوب بحاول يبني ويثبت ذاته بنفسه دون الاعتماد على الغير 
محمد العزام 
شخص رائع بقتنع برايه وكلامه كثير بحترمه 





رأيكـ بـ .. 
الحب 
نادرا ما يحصل الانسان على الحب الصادق الذي لن اجده ابدا مهما حاولت 
الخيانة
شيء بشع جدا واكره شيء علي لانني جربت المها ووجعها 
الامل 
وميض ضوء ليبني الانسان مستقبله ويمكن ان يجده الشخص من خلال شخص قريب له 
الحياة 
بحر عميق ودفين مهما حاولت فهمه فلن استطيع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيكي الوردة بكرسي الاعتراف 

اهلين فيك محمد 

متى اخر دمعة نزلت منك 

مبارح 

ما هي اكثر الاحلام التي تزعجك 

حلم يراودني منذ فترة ولكنه مو منيح اذلك اعذرني ما بقدر احكيه عشان ما يتفسر ويتحقق 

ماهو المبدا الذي تمشي عليه في حياتك 

اني اكون صادقة بجميع افعالي واقوالي ومادامني هيك ما بخاف من حد 

ايهما تفضلي السكوت ام التكلم ....

السكوت 

هل تحتاجين لاثبات نفسك امام الناس الى الكثير من المجهود والتعب ....

لا ابدا 

ماهي الطريقة التي تتبعينها عند الخروج من حزنك 

عن طريق البكاء ومن جديد صرت لما احزن واضايق اروح العب مع رهوفة 

هل لديكي معتقدات تخالف باقي البشر ...

هي مو معتقدات بس مبادئ نفس مبادئ اهلي الي تربيت عليها 
وبعتبرها مختلفة اه

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية بكرسي الاعتراف 


املاي الفراغ بما يناسبك 

انا الموقع ادناه .......

اعلم ان حياتي كانت ...........

وساحاول ان ابنيها .................

سانزف دموعي لاجل ...............

وساحتفظ ببسمتي ل.......................

ساغادر ذلك المكاب الذي ...................

وساستقر في مكان .......................





ماذا تفعلين اذا حطت بكي الحياة على قمة جبل وتكوني لوحدك ....

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساؤكـ سكر غاليتي ,,

انتِ من تكونين .؟

هل هزمكـ حزنك ذات يوم .؟

من مثلك الاعلى في هذه الحياة.؟

الى اين تهربين من مشاكل الحياه ولمن .؟

من تؤام روحكـ .؟

اين تجدين نفسكـ .؟





كلمه لـ ..

الاردن 
وطنكـ الذاتي 
من احببتي 
والديكـِ
شهادتكـِ الجامعية
صديقاتكـ 






ماذا يمثلون لكـِ .. او كلمه لهم ..
دموع الغصون
محمد العزام
معاذ ملحم
صديقه بنت الشديفات
mylife
روان
ان الله يراكـ 
دودو





عضو ..
توقيعه حلو 
تفرحِ بوجوده
مثقف
مفزلكـ






لمين تحكي ..
ربي يسامحك
انت غير الناس
شكرآ
آسفه


,, 
لي عوده  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

متى تكون الوردة الأردنية حنونة ومتى تكون قاسية ؟؟

لو حياتك كتاب .. ماذا ستسميه ؟؟

ما هي الذكرى التي لا تنساها الوردة الأردنية؟؟

من أكثر شخص له تأثير على سلوكياتك ؟

 في مفترق الطرق ... في تراكم مشاغلِك .. أين تحبين ان تختفـي؟

 عندما يحتاج العاقل لتنفس مختلف ..أيجوز له الجنون ..؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية بكرسي الاعتراف 

اهلين فيك محمد 
املاي الفراغ بما يناسبك 

انا الموقع ادناه ... الوردة الاردنية ....

اعلم ان حياتي كانت ..... مليئة بالجراح والعذاب والحزن ولكن هنالك امل  ......

وساحاول ان ابنيها ...... بشكل مختلف عما كانت عليه في السابق وساكمل مشواري التعليمي وسوف اتميز به ...........

سانزف دموعي لاجل ....... اقوم من جديد بكل قواي ولن اجعل الحب يستغلني مرة اخرى ولن يدخل قلبي نهائيا ........

وساحتفظ ببسمتي ل..........لاجلي انا الوردة الاردنية لكي اعرف انها نابعة من اعماق قلبي ولامي وابوي ولرهوفة حبيبة قلبي .............

ساغادر ذلك المكاب الذي ........طالما حلمت فيه احلام وردية ورائعة لكنني صحوت على واقع مر ومؤلم ...........

وساستقر في مكان ........... اجد فيه ذاتي ونفسي انا الوردة الاردنية بحيث لا يوجد هناك احد يستغلني او يجرحني مرة اخرى ............





ماذا تفعلين اذا حطت بكي الحياة على قمة جبل وتكوني لوحدك ....

سوف اصرخ باعلى صوت لدى الوردة الاردنية لكي اخرج كل الاسى والحزن الذي بداخلي الان

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مساؤكـ سكر غاليتي ,,
مساء الورد والعسل اختي صديقة 
انتِ من تكونين .؟
انا الوردة الاردنية فتاة عادية لديها طموح عالي في لاكمال رسالة الماستر ومن بعدها اكمال رسالة الدكتوراة ان قدرني الله على ذلك 
فتاة يسكنها الحزن والاسى بسبب ما تعرضت له بالماضي من كذب وخيانة وظلم من الشخص الاقرب لنفسها 
فتاة تكره الكذب والخيانة والنفاق لانها ابشع شيء الحياة 
هذه هي انا الوردة الاردنية 
هل هزمكـ حزنك ذات يوم .؟
نعم هزمني كثيرا وانا كثيرا اعلنت استسلامي امامه لكن ليس بعد الان 
من مثلك الاعلى في هذه الحياة.؟
امي الغالية واتمنى اكون مستقبلا مثلها تماما 
الى اين تهربين من مشاكل الحياه ولمن .؟
الى نفسي وغرفتي الصغيرة التي طالما حافظت على ما يحدث داخلها من اهات واحزان ودموع 
من تؤام روحكـ .؟
حاليا لا احد ولن اسمح بان يكون هناك احد 
اين تجدين نفسكـ .؟
في كتابة الشعر لانه دائما قلمي وورقتي تعبر عني اصدق تعبير 




كلمه لـ ..

الاردن 
الاردن بلد ابوي واجدادي بلد النخوة والكرامة والشهامة 
بلد الامن والامان والاستقرار ومهما لفيت ودورت ما راح الاقي مثل هالبلد 
انا مثل السمكة ما بقدر اعيش خارج الاردن 
الله يحمي هالوطن وقائده وشعبه .............امين يارب 

وطنكـ الذاتي
انت اجمل وطن وفيك الاقى اماني النفسي وراحتي  
من احببتي
احببتك بصدق كبير حتى لو انني لا اعرفك لكني ساخرجك من حياتي  
والديكـِ
الله يديمكم فوق راسي وما يحرمني منكم بحبكم
شهادتكـِ الجامعية
هي سلاحي الوحيد الذي سوف يحميني من غدر الايام والحياة مستقبلا 
صديقاتكـ 
اشتقت لوجودي بينكن 





ماذا يمثلون لكـِ .. او كلمه لهم ..
دموع الغصون

اختي التالتة وصديقتي 
دموع الغصون المنتدى اذا ما دختلي يفقدك ويصير عطلان 

محمد العزام
ياللي بين الاعضاء انت سلطان ويلي لين وصفت المكان شافه العميان 
شخص كثير محترم وبحب اسمع ارائه واقتنع فيها 
معاذ ملحم
شخص منتمي وبعتبره هو التاني اخوي الكبير 

صديقه بنت الشديفات
الصدق في التعبير ، الجراة في النقاش صديقتي واختي 
mylife
ابتعد عن الحزن عباراتك وكلماتك مليئة بالحزن لماذا كل ذلك 
روان
صارالها زمان مو مبينة وينك يا رورو اشتقنالك
ان الله يراكـ
لا اعرفه لكن اجمالا الكل هون اخوتي  
دودو
اختها لروان وانشالله ربي يوفقها بحياتها الجامعية الجديدة وتدرس التخصص الي بتحبه وتتميز بيه 




عضو ..
توقيعه حلو 
دموع الغصون
تفرحِ بوجوده
دموع ، هدوء، محمد العزام ، معاذ ، صديقة 
مثقف
الكل 





لمين تحكي ..
ربي يسامحك 
لكل شحص وجهة لي ضربة او طعنة او حتى جرح بقلبي 
انت غير الناس
حبيبة قلبي رهف 
شكرآ
لامي وابي 
آسفه
محمد العزام 

,, 
لي عوده
اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## &روان&

مرحبا كيفك اخبارك  تشتاقلك العااااافية يا رب

   انا مارح غلبك كتييييييييييييييير 
  لو   عندك سر لمين ممكن تحكيه

   روان

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

متى تكون الوردة الأردنية حنونة ومتى تكون قاسية ؟؟
حنونة مع الكل وفي اغلب الاوقات 
قاسية عندما ياتي احد ما بي ويؤذيني ويجرحني 

لو حياتك كتاب .. ماذا ستسميه ؟؟
دموع الورد

ما هي الذكرى التي لا تنساها الوردة الأردنية؟؟
ما حصل معي في السابق 

من أكثر شخص له تأثير على سلوكياتك ؟
امي 

في مفترق الطرق ... في تراكم مشاغلِك .. أين تحبين ان تختفـي؟
اختفي بعيدا عن الجميع الى مكان اكون فيه انا لوحدي لاعيد ترتيب اموري
عندما يحتاج العاقل لتنفس مختلف ..أيجوز له الجنون ..؟
نعم وانا بحاجة ماسة الى لحظة الجنون هذه لكي اخرج ما بقلبي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مرحبا كيفك اخبارك تشتاقلك العااااافية يا رب
الحمدلله انا منيحة واموري تمام التمام 

انا مارح غلبك كتييييييييييييييير 
لو عندك سر لمين ممكن تحكيه

قديما كنت احكي لخالتو مريم لكن حالي وصلت لمرحلة اني لا اتكلم عما يحصل معي لان ليس الجميع بفهوا الي بدي اياه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صباح الخير كيفكـ ؟؟

برأيكـ سبب بعد الاعضاء عن المنتدى .؟؟

هل تؤثر نزاعاتك مع اصدقائكـ على صداقتكم .؟؟

هل انتِ مع العلاقات بين شاب وفتاه وما مدى استمراريتهآ بنظركـ .؟؟




حلم يرافقكـ دائمآآ .؟؟
كلمه تتمني سماعهآ حاليآ ومِن مَن .؟؟
نادمه على شيء .؟؟


اذا غرق المنتدى ومعكـ سفينه من تحملين من الاعضاء ( ثلاثه فقط).؟؟
اذا استطعتِ الطيران الى اين تذهبين .؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

صباح الخير كيفكـ ؟؟

صباح النور والفل الحمدلله منيحة 


برأيكـ سبب بعد الاعضاء عن المنتدى .؟؟

بسبب ظروفهم اما العملية او الدراسية 

هل تؤثر نزاعاتك مع اصدقائكـ على صداقتكم .؟؟

لا ابدا 

هل انتِ مع العلاقات بين شاب وفتاه وما مدى استمراريتهآ بنظركـ .؟؟
انا معها اذا كانت علاقة ضمن المعقول والحدود واكيد رح تستمر اذا كانت مبنية على الصراحة والصدق 




حلم يرافقكـ دائمآآ .؟؟

شوفي هو اكثر من حلم لكن الذي يلازمني دائما بحلم اروح ازور الكعبة واحج 


كلمه تتمني سماعهآ حاليآ ومِن مَن .؟؟

بحبك منه هو 

نادمه على شيء .؟؟
ابدا 

اذا غرق المنتدى ومعكـ سفينه من تحملين من الاعضاء ( ثلاثه فقط).؟؟

لا سمح الله وربنا يحميه 
بس اذا صار هالشيء رح بحمل
محمد العزام
هدوء عاصف
دموع الغصون
اذا استطعتِ الطيران الى اين تذهبين .؟؟
الى ابعد مكان لكي اكون لوحدي معه هو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هل انتِ عاشقه لأحدهم .؟

رؤيتكـ للحياه .؟

معدلكـ الجامعي .؟

طموحكـ الحالي والى اي مدى تفكرين.؟

ان قررتِ يومآ دراسه الماجستير او الدكتوراه اين ستدرسين.؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هل انتِ عاشقه لأحدهم .؟

نعم 

رؤيتكـ للحياه .؟

متفائلة جدا 

معدلكـ الجامعي .؟

3.78 ممتاز 

طموحكـ الحالي والى اي مدى تفكرين.؟
اني اتميز بدراستي واكون عند حسن ظن اهلي في 

ان قررتِ يومآ دراسه الماجستير او الدكتوراه اين ستدرسين.؟
انا حاليا سجلت لدراسة الماستر بجامعة اليرموك تخصص نظم معلومات محاسبية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بنرجع بسؤال خفيف لطيف بدي كرره معلش 
لكل مشوار من هدول اختاري خمس أعضاء 


امسيه شعريه ...
مسرح ..
سينما ..
حفلة لكاظم ..
معرض فنون تشكيليه ..
أعمال تطوعيه ..
قزدوره بشارع اختارو انتو وين ..
طلعه لجبل القلعه ..
عرض ازياء ..

بدنا نخسرك كمان 
هلا بدي تحكيلي لو لو لو حكينالك جيبي هديه ماديه مو شرط قيمتها المهم معناها لكل من 
حسان القضاة 
هدوء عاصف 
أميرة قوس النصر 
محمد العزام 
وردة السعادة 
معاذ
صديقه 
شمس 
تحيه 
قلعتي 
روان 
دودو
دموع الغصون

لـ الوردة الأردنية 
لمن تعشقه روحكِ 
لـ رهف

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بنرجع بسؤال خفيف لطيف بدي كرره معلش 
لكل مشوار من هدول اختاري خمس أعضاء 


امسيه شعريه ... هدوء عاصف ، دموع ،معاذ،محمد العزام،صديقة
مسرح .. دودو ، دموع، روان ، الوسادة، صديقة
سينما .. محمد العزام ، دموع ، صديقة ،هدوء ، روان
حفلة لكاظم .. دموع ، معاذ، ماي لايف، مستر هيل ، صديقة
معرض فنون تشكيليه .. الوسادة ، معاذ، هدوء،دموع ،دودو
أعمال تطوعيه .. هدوء، محمد العزام، معاذ، صديقة ، دموع
قزدوره بشارع اختارو انتو وين .. الكل معزوم بشارع الحصن 
طلعه لجبل القلعه .. دموع ، روان، صديقة ، هدوء ، محمد العزام
عرض ازياء .. دموع ، روان ، دودو ، روان ، الوسادة

بدنا نخسرك كمان 
هلا بدي تحكيلي لو لو لو حكينالك جيبي هديه ماديه مو شرط قيمتها المهم معناها لكل من 
حسان القضاة: ساعة ماركة الي بده اياها 
هدوء عاصف :ساعة حائط للبيت
أميرة قوس النصر: طقم لابنها الله يخليه 
محمد العزام : بدلة رجالية مع اكسسواراتها
وردة السعادة : خاتم
معاذ: قرافة 
صديقه : قران كريم 
شمس : ساعةيد 
تحيه : قران كريم
قلعتي : زرار قميص مع ملقط قرافة وقرافة 
روان : فستان 
دودو: لاب توب 
دموع الغصون: ساعة مع طقم ذهب

لـ الوردة الأردنية : التميز بالماستر
لمن تعشقه روحكِ : روحي وعمري كله 
لـ رهف: قلبي وحبي

ارحموني حرام عليكم 
خفوا علي شوي بالاسئلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
رح خف عليكِ بالاسئله واعطيكِ بريك يومين 

انبسطت باجوبتك الوردة جد حلوين و بعرف بغلبو شوي 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير ،، كيفكـ.؟؟



مبروكـ القبول بالماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراه ،،


نبدأ ،،

مواصفات فارس احلامكـ .؟

افضل شخصيه في رأيك .؟؟

ماهو الشيء الذي ندمـت على عمله.؟؟

جــريمــة تتمني ان ترتكبيها .؟؟






[شخص]
تتذكريه قبل نومكـ 
لن تنسي كلماته 
يملكـ نصف تفكيركـ
تكرهي صفه الانانيه فيه
تتمني انه لم يبتعد عنكـ
تنتظري عودته






[مكان]
لكـِ ذكرى فيه
لن تنسيه يومآ
تتمني زيارته
لقائكـ مع صديقاتكـ




[هل]
انتِ حالمه 
احببت البعد عن احدهم يومآ
انتِ عصبية
قلت آسفه لـ احدهم






[متى]
تفكرين بـ قلبكـ 
تعشق اذنكـ
يخونكـ الأمل
يستوطنكـ الحزن

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مبروكـ القبول بالماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراه ،،

الله يبارك فيكي ويسمع ربنا منك 

نبدأ ،،

مواصفات فارس احلامكـ .؟
يكون بعرف ربنا وبصلي ،يكون رجال بكل معنى الكلمة ، صادق ، حساس، امين ، غير خائن ، غير منافق 

افضل شخصيه في رأيك .؟؟
امي 

ماهو الشيء الذي ندمـت على عمله.؟؟
انني قديما احببت شخصا ولمنه لم يكن الشخص المناسب 

جــريمــة تتمني ان ترتكبيها .؟؟
ان اقتل شخص واحد في بالي قام بايذاء اهلي كثيرا لكني لا استطيع 






[شخص]
تتذكريه قبل نومكـ 
هو من اعشقه الان 

لن تنسي كلماته 
امي 

يملكـ نصف تفكيركـ
رهف 

تكرهي صفه الانانيه فيه
اخي 

تتمني انه لم يبتعد عنكـ
ايضا هو 

تنتظري عودته
لا احد 






[مكان]
لكـِ ذكرى فيه
المدرسة في اخر مراحلي الثانوية 

لن تنسيه يومآ
بيت جدي لانه كان مجمع للعيلة كاملة 

تتمني زيارته
المقبرة  بس اهلي لا يسمحون لي

لقائكـ مع صديقاتكـ 
الجامعة 




[هل]
انتِ حالمه 

اكيد ما في شخص ما بكون حالم لمسقبله 

احببت البعد عن احدهم يومآ
اجل 
انتِ عصبية
في بعض الاحيان لكن ليس دائما 

قلت آسفه لـ احدهم
نعم وكثيرا عندما اشعرانني قدر ارتكبت خطا او جرحت شخص ما 







[متى]
تفكرين بـ قلبكـ 
في اخر اهتماماتي واولوياتي هو عشان هيك دائما ما بكون انا الي خسرانة 

تعشق اذنكـ
نعم 

يخونكـ الأمل
قديما اما الان فلا فقد وجدت هدف لكي اعيش لاجله وهو دراستي ومستقبلي 

يستوطنكـ الحزن
كثيرا وفي جميع الاوقات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشكركـ لـ اجاباتكـ ,,
لي عوده قريبآ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عدنآآآ ،، 

كيفكـ ورده .؟؟



[لمن تهدي] ،،
كلماتكـ
احساسكـ
أملكـ 
قلبكـ 
باقه ورده 
باقه شوكـ 
طير لونه ابيض



[ماهي]،، 
وجبتكـ المفضله 
كلماتكـ المتكررة
نقطة ضعفكـ 
نقطة قوتكـ
المادة الدراسية التي لا تحبيهآ



[ماهو  .... بـ نظركـ ]،،
المستحيل 
العشق
الصبر
الحلم
الانتظار
اليأس
الاسير
الغربه
الوطن




اكتبي لنآ جمله تصفي فيهآ،،
مدرستكـ 
جامعتكـ 
صديقاتكـ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ورده ،، 

لكل منّآ مرحله يعيش بهآ وينتهي منهآ لكن مرحله الطفولة اشعر بإنها متجدده في قلوب الجميع
هل لشخصية الطفوله مكان في قلبكـ .؟؟
وان كانت موجوده ما اهم صفاتها التي تتمثل بكـ .؟؟

وهل لـ افلام الكرتون نصيب من حياتكـ ام لا تشاهديهآ .؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عدنآآآ ،، 

كيفكـ ورده .؟؟
ماشي حالي 



[لمن تهدي] ،،
كلماتكـ
 للكل بالمنتدى
 
احساسكـ
لوالدي 

أملكـ 
لي انا الوردة الاردنية 

قلبكـ 
للشخص الذي احب

باقه ورده 
للمنتدى

باقه شوكـ
لجميع الذين جرحوني
 
طير لونه ابيض
لرهوفة 




[ماهي]،، 
وجبتكـ المفضله 
ورق العنب

كلماتكـ المتكررة
اسفة ، انداري ، منيح ، طيب ، ماشي 

نقطة ضعفكـ 
عفويتي وطيبة قلبي

نقطة قوتكـ
ايماني بالله 

المادة الدراسية التي لا تحبيهآ
اللغة الانجليزية 




[ماهو .... بـ نظركـ ]،،
المستحيل
 هو طريق طويل مهما حاولت الوصول له لا يمكن ذلك 

العشق
هو مرحلة من الحب عند الوصول لها يكون الشخص لا يمكنه الاستغناء عن الطرف الاخر 

الصبر 
نعمة من نعم الله اعطاها للانسان لكي يستطيع العيش 

الحلم
هو كشريط الفيدو يمر امام اعيننا لكن لا نعلم هل سينتهي نهاية سعيدة ام لا 

الانتظار
اصعب شيء 

اليأس
هو موت من نوع اخر فيه يموت الانسان لكن الروح تبقى بالجسد 

الاسير
هو فريسة مصيدة ما تماما كالعصفور الذي يقع ضحية الصياد 

الغربه
هو الابتعاد عن الاهل والاحباء والانتقال من مكان الى مكان مجهول تماما

الوطن
هو مسقط الراس ومنبع الحياة 





اكتبي لنآ جمله تصفي فيهآ،،
مدرستكـ 
هي اجمل فترة عشتها بحياتي لي ذكريات جميلة بها 

جامعتكـ 
مرحلة رائعة وموقع رائع لكن بشكل منفتح اكثر 

صديقاتكـ 
ليس لدي صديقات

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ورده ،، 

لكل منّآ مرحله يعيش بهآ وينتهي منهآ لكن مرحله الطفولة اشعر بإنها متجدده في قلوب الجميع
هل لشخصية الطفوله مكان في قلبكـ .؟؟
اكيد الها مكان ومكان كبير 

وان كانت موجوده ما اهم صفاتها التي تتمثل بكـ .؟؟
البراءة ، العفوية ، اللعب مع الاصدقاء ، الثواب ، العقاب عند ارتكاب الخطا 
اجمل فترة بحياتي هي فترة الطفولة 

وهل لـ افلام الكرتون نصيب من حياتكـ ام لا تشاهديهآ .؟
الها نصيب لكن ليس لمرحلة الادمان 
لساتني 
لما اكون هيك زهقانة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وين العالم وين الشباب والصبايا 
جد محبطين يا بتختارو عضو جديد يا بتشاركو هون شو هاد 


الوردة كم سؤال على السريع هيك لنمشي الموضوع ونحرك الجو 

اول عضو تعرفتي عليه؟
موقف بطفولتك ما بتنسيه؟
بيت شعر دائم تكرريه بأستمرار ؟
شو رأيك بفصل الشتاء ؟
وجهي نصيحه لـ شباب المنتدى ؟
نصيحة لصبايا المنتدى ؟
اهتماماتك كــ أنثى ،، تتركز بـ شو ، اكتر شي ؟


*

----------


## &روان&

ما رح ازعجك كتير سؤال واحد بس

شو بيعنيلك المنتدى 
وسلامتك
روان

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الوردة كم سؤال على السريع هيك لنمشي الموضوع ونحرك الجو

اول عضو تعرفتي عليه؟
اميرة قوس النصر 
موقف بطفولتك ما بتنسيه؟
لما توفت جدتي كان عمري 6سنوات كان موقف حزن كثير وامي كانت تبكي كثير وما كنت اتحمل اشوفها تبكي 

بيت شعر دائم تكرريه بأستمرار ؟
ما اجمل ان تكون غائبا حاضرا على ان تكون حاضرا غائبا 

شو رأيك بفصل الشتاء ؟
كثير حلو انا يبحب الشتاء كثير وبحب امشي تحت المطر

وجهي نصيحه لـ شباب المنتدى ؟
انتبهوا للمنتدى لانه بالمقارنة مع المنتديات الاخرى صارت متوفي جامد لا يوجد فيه حركة 

نصيحة لصبايا المنتدى ؟
خليكو هيك صبايا محافظات على التزامكن بالمنتدى لانه اكبر نسبة حضور هي للصبايا بالمنتدى 

اهتماماتك كــ أنثى ،، تتركز بـ شو ، اكتر شي ؟
بروحي وجوهري الداخلي وشخصيتي امام الكل وكيف افرض احترامي على الكل من خلال تعاملي معهم 

شكرا لاسئلتك الحلوة والخفيفة دموع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ما رح ازعجك كتير سؤال واحد بس
لا عادي ما فيها ازعاج 

شو بيعنيلك المنتدى
المنتدى هو كل شيء تقريبا بيتي التاني ، مخزن افكاري ، عائلتي التي تضم اخوتي واخواتي ، المكان الذي ارتاح لوجودي وتواجدي به ، منبع المواهب والافكار النيرة ،كل شيء هو كل شيء
بس بده اهتمام اكثر من باقي الاعضاء 
بكفي تتطنيش ولا مبالاة تجاهه 
وسلامتك
الله يسلمك 
روان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صباح الخير ،،

الورده الاردنيه بمآ انك رح تصيري من طلاب اليرموكـ ،،

شو رأيكـ بالجامعة من كافه النواحي .؟؟


اعتراف تعترفي فيه لصديقتكـ .!!

هل انتِ ممن يفضلون الانترنت على الواقع .!!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

صباح الخير ،،

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين 

الورده الاردنيه بمآ انك رح تصيري من طلاب اليرموكـ ،،

شو رأيكـ بالجامعة من كافه النواحي .؟؟
بقدر اقول ماشي حالها داحلة 



اعتراف تعترفي فيه لصديقتكـ .!!
لا يوجد لدي صديقات وانا من اخر مقلب صار معي وخيانة صديقتي لي بطلت اخبيء اسراري الا في قلبي فقط


هل انتِ ممن يفضلون الانترنت على الواقع .!!
طبعا لا رغم جمالية الانترنت الا ان الواقع رغم مرارته بضل افضل بكثير من النت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شكرآ إلكـ ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مو كنو بكفي هيك الموضوع اله اكتر من شهر المفروض لكل ضيف اسبوعين بس 
عم ننتظر الضيف الجديد من مشرفة القسم وينك يا صديقة  

*

----------

